# Anyone want to be hardcore friday night?(FPI)



## Guest

Where are you going?


----------



## HighSide25

my bad.... clearing fort pierce inlet around 11pm, hopefully....

heading north of the condos pending weather conditions. most my spots are 10-15 feet.... im saving the 30 foot numbers for daytime, the are a bit scary


----------



## DSampiero




----------



## Brett

Jaws is still the best comedy ever filmed

;D

I think we need a bigger boat


----------



## cal1320

The real definition of a shark attack. Not for the kids.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRKN095OmZQ


----------



## HighSide25

okay guys, enough shark sheet.... i just got in vero this pm, checked out the ocean, and it is "do-able". it aint pretty right now, buut hopefully we get some west winds tomorrow. it looked like 1-2 chop nearshore at round island(ocean-side), i took the gheenoe into the river and played with my flyrod, but 10mph winds fed me up. fished for 2 hours, not one bite. gave my last spot a chance and used the spinning rod. saw a fish busting baitfish in a tiny grass hideout, and knew if i wanted a saltwater fish on fly, this was the spot, but my spinning rod was in hand and out went the jerkbait, had a redfish come up, trail and pounce on top of my exude. very exciting. only a 22-25 incher(no measure) but dinner nonetheless. still kinda wish i used my flyrod, maybe in the next few days.


anyways, besides that rant-off...... i hate sharks. even big dumb nurse sharks. i hate them. even moreso at night. but i love lobster tail. i think i have i dilemma. im getting my two tanks in the am, and who knows? snook fishing FPI fri- night, leave dive gear in truck, get back to truck, exchange equipment and charge it. i dont see being out later than 4am, go in take a little nap, and assist others into getting their limit throughout the day.

Bnut- if you can get out of your schedule, lemme know.

everyone else with a shark story.... piss off


----------



## Un-shore

S____s are not all bad. 

A freind and I were spearfishing/freediving off Ft laud visibility 4ft, when we found ourselves in the middle of a school of s____s.

Don't panic, swim slowly, and don't pee! ;D

Don't even scream [email protected]#%[email protected] f&$#! when you get a man -o-war on yer neck and chest


----------



## HighSide25

found out this friday at noon lobster season started thursady night at midnitgh...... we got 9, me diving for two tanks and my buddy folloeing me,,,,,, got a good surprise, my first shovelhead lobster!!! never seen one before, tasted awespme..... going again in 7 hours... peace....


ohh yea, steak, lobstes, and butter..... no pics bc i dont wanna offend yaalll qith them wierd diets


----------



## B.Lee

If you offend someone with a pic of steak, lobster, and butter, I will personally kick their ass. 

"sh!t hasn't changed for a million years!"
- Shark

Awesome!


----------

